# Vinyl collection/gear thread



## bythepainiseetheothers (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been thinking and I can't recall that we have such thread like this one...
(I'm not sure if I'm in the right place to post it but if I'm not, please move it down admins)

So, let's post our vinyl and our vinyl gear!

Unfortunatly, I don't have vinyl at the moment, I hope I can change this soon...


----------

